# SB50DX on a D3100?



## PavementPilot (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm looking at a SB50DX on eBay. I have done some googling on wether it will work with my D3100. Some features will work and some wont. Can anyone explain what will and wont work for me. This is the first flash I will be purchasing, as well as my first DSLR. Thanks.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 17, 2010)

Or maybe someone can answer this question. I'm looking for a flash, but budget is 100% of the purchasing factor. I am looking on eBay, so what can you suggest as to Make or model of flash that works on a D3100, that can be had used, and cheap.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2010)

Any speedlight having an ISO 518:2006 hot shoe foot and a low trigger voltage will work in manual mode.

Cheap means you will have no TTL or other automatic functions.

Do you know what the GN number is and what it means?

Be sure you don't get the odd-ball, iISO hot shoe foot that Minolta started using in 1988 and that Sony uses today, since they bought  Minolta.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure what the GN is.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, figured out what GN is. Guide Number. The SB50DX has a Gn of 72@ISO100.

Here is some data posted on the unit at auction.


> Key Features
> Flash Type	        Regular Flash
> Guide Number	72 @ ISO 100
> Mount Type	        Hot Shoe Mount
> ...



So the zoom range will fit my lens. It has TTL but not iTTL. Can someone explain the guide number info and its relation to the camera or subject or whatever it means.

Ok so I did some more googling with the right search terms this time, and learned quite a bit about GN and the calculations that go with it. Found a spreadsheet the calculates and put it on my Blackberry. So, with this new knowledge, now I just need to find a cheap starter flash, and go from there.


----------



## bruce282 (Dec 18, 2010)

1 negative of the SB50DX is its batteries. It uses CR123 batteries,  expensive and not available everywhere.

Bruce


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

If I was on a budget and I needed a small flash for a Nikon it would be a SB400 for around $120. If you also shoot a Nikon 35mm or plan to in the future, then save your money and get the SB600. It works on digital and 35mm Nikons.


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 18, 2010)

bruce282 said:


> 1 negative of the SB50DX is its batteries. It uses CR123 batteries,  expensive and not available everywhere.
> 
> Bruce



Didnt think about that one. Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2010)

Most good strobed light photography is done with the light off the camera and in manual mode.

I quit buying Nikon speedlights and now have a herd of $90 (new) Vivitar 285 HV's, and 1 Nikon SB-600 - JIC (just-in-case).

Bower makes inexpensive speedlights too, but the cheap speedlights usually don't have much power (low GN number), the 285HV's being an exception (GN -120) which is why I use them.

If you go to www.bhphotovideo.com, they have all kinds of speedlights.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/61441-REG/Vivitar_233965_285HV_Flash.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Camera-Flashes/ci/643/N/4294204370


----------

